# Hornady Loading Manual



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

By any chance does anyone have a Hornady Loading Manual? I need a starting and Max load for a 243 Win with a 100 grain Hornady Interlock with IMR 4350. Not the boat tail. 

Also the velocity with each load.

Thanks!


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Finger_Mullet said:


> By any chance does anyone have a Hornady Loading Manual? I need a starting and Max load for a 243 Win with a 100 grain Hornady Interlock with IMR 4350. Not the boat tail.
> 
> Also the velocity with each load.
> 
> Thanks!


I have load data from hornady fifth edition vol. 1 , but no imr 4350. It does show Hodgedon ( h 4350 ). There also is imr 4064, imr 4831, and imr 7828. Hopefully someone else will have it for that powder type. If you would like that data let me know for the other powders. This data will also be for the 100gr. SP - BTSP and RN bullets. Hornady fifth edition vol. 2 does show the balistics for the interlock bullet you mention.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Stumpy,

That helped greatly. I have the loading data for a 100 grain BTSP in IMR 4350. I just wanted to check to see if it was the same for a flat base.

Hodgdon owns IMR and they discontinued the IMR 4350. It is all H4350 short cut now. I however have a few lbs of the IMR 4350. 
They say it is the same but I am kinda leary of crossing powder types. 

I have the Speer book but I don't trust it anymore since I loaded up some 270 bullets last year and the starting load in the Speer book was over max in the Hornady book. 

I generally research a starting load and work up from there at half grain incriments. This is kinda different. This is my son's gun that he is geting for Christmas and I won't have the gun to work up a load for until a few days before Christmas. I will load up a couple of boxes he can shoot on Christmas day and hunt with after Christmas. After that I can take the time to help him work up the best load for the gun. 

He is 13 and and did a reloading presentation for a Boy Scout project last year. He has been interested in loading ever since. I just don't let him reload unless I am there. It will be cool for him to do his own load development for that gun. Hopefully one day he can teach his kids the art of reloading.


Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Stumpy,
> 
> 
> Hodgdon owns IMR and they discontinued the IMR 4350. It is all H4350 short cut now. I however have a few lbs of the IMR 4350.
> ...


drop the data by 10% or so and work up from there...

as for the Speer book data being over on the Hornady book, unless the loads have shown signs of over pressure I'd not worry about it... I've found Hornady to be a bit conservative in their data...


----------

